# آيات الرب تلهج فى قلوبنا



## blackguitar (9 فبراير 2006)

*آيات الرب تلهج فى قلوبنا*

*"خبأت كلامك في قلبي لكيلا اخطئ اليك"(مز 119:11)
قالها داود النبى وترنم بها فكثيرا ما نقرأ فى الكتاب وتلمسنا آيه وتلهج قلوبنا ونشعر انها موجه لنا بطريق او باخرى
توجه لنا كتوبيخ على فعل سىء او كتعزيه على فقدان شىء معين او كتعضيد لنا فى مشاكلنا 

هنا فى هذا الموضوع سنقوم باختيار ايه اسبوعيا ونترك لكم التفكير فيها وعلى كل منا أن يتأمل بها ويرى ماذا تريد ان تقول هذه الايه 

اخوتى ستتم كتابيه ايه اسبوعيا وننتظر منكم الردود على تأملات خاصه بها او موقف معين حدث معك شخصيا تخدمه هذه الايه او قصه قد قرأتها تنفذ هذه الايه ونرجو منكم المشاركه الفعاله لو حتى بتأمل بسطر واحد فقط 
ففى النهايه سنجد لدينا كم من الايات لا بأس بها ملىء بالتاملات الجميله​*


----------



## blackguitar (9 فبراير 2006)

*ايه اليوم الخميس 9-2-2006*

*لنبدا بأول آيه وفى انتظار تأملاتكم



ايه اليوم الخميس 9-2-2006​


ما احلى مساكنك يا رب الجنود  تشتاق بل تتوق نفسي الى ديار الرب.قلبي ولحمي يهتفان بالاله الحي ( مز84 : 1-2 )*


----------



## Messias (9 فبراير 2006)

انا مبعرفش اتأمل كويس لكن بحاول


ما احلى مساكنك يارب الجنود 



مساكن الرب حلوة لان فى  ديار الرب تلتقي النفس بالله الحي وبالمسيح الـمُقام  زى مابيقول المزمور تشتاق بل تتوق نفسى الى ديار الرب 


النفس تتحتاج الى الراحة من وسط الهم و الأضطراب و الأزعاج 
و ملجئها الوحيد هو ديار الرب لانها تتمتع براحه الشركة اذ انها تتمتع بالله نفسة عند مذابحه 

يجد القلب هناك راحتة وسلامه وغذاءه 


كما يشتاق الأيل الى جداول المياه هكذا تشتاق نفسى اليك يا الله 

بالذهاب الى مذابح الله (الكنيسة ) لان (بيتى بيت) الصلاه يدعى






قلبى و لحمى يهتفان بالاله الحى



من المعروف ان القلب تخرج منه مخارج الحياه

فوق كل تحفظ احفظ قلبك لانه تخرج منه مخارج الحياه (سفر الأمثال 4  : 27)





و الجسم يترجم بعض هذه المخارج 


فجميع مخارج حياتى(المشاعر و الأحاسيس ) متجه الى الرب و تهتف له و تشكره على عطاياه


----------



## blackguitar (10 فبراير 2006)

*ما احلى مساكنك يا رب الجنود تشتاق بل تتوق نفسي الى ديار الرب.قلبي ولحمي يهتفان بالاله الحي ( مز84 : 1-2 )*


*ما احلى مساكنك يا رب ..... قالها داود النبى واشعر به يدمع من كثرة فرحته بمسكن الرب
فعلا ما اجمل مسكن الرب ومذبحه وما اجمل كنيستك ربى يسوعى الغالى تشتاق نفسى الى ديارك 

داود النبى يشتاق الى الدخول الى ديارك ونحن يارب ماذا نفعل؟؟؟

هل نشتاق اليك والى الدخول الى ديارك .......... هل نشعر ان كنيستك هي مسكنك وروحك القدوس يحيط بها

لا.. بل اصبحت الكنيسه مجرد مبنى واعمده فحياتنا ...... ندخل اليها كما ندخل اى ملهى ..ولكن الفرق فى الصلاه!!!

فنحن ندخل ونصلى ابانا الذى لمجرد التعود... وتلتصق كلمه ابانا الذى بكله الى الابد امين وتنتهى الصلاة فاقل من عشر ثوانى لنخرج 

نترك رب البيت داخله حزينا مهموما ونخرج الى اصدقائنا لنتكلم معهم فى امور دنياويه.
داود النبى تلتهب روحه اشتياقا لدخول بيت الرب فأين اشتياقنا نحن عندما ندخله ونحن ملتهبين فى ارواحنا لاننا فرحين اننا سنرى الرب يسوع بشخصه اى بركه هذه وهل يوجد بعدها مطلب ؟؟؟؟

ولكننا قد اصابنا العمى فنترك الرب بالداخل مصلوبا مطعونا لنخرج خارجا ونضحك ومخلصنا يبكى بالداخل
اى خيانه هذه .........من منا يشعر برهبه الكنيسه من منا يدرك أن هذا المذبح الذى يصلى امامه ينزل عليه رب المجد يوميا رحمه للبشر لكى يأملأهم من الروح القدس ويهيئهم للحياه الابديه

لماذا اصبحنا فاترين لهذا المبنى العظيم ليس فى تصميمه بل العظيم فى قوته ومن يملكه رب المجد يسوع فأصبح بالنسبه لنا أقل تقديرا من بيتنا لأن فى بيتنا نمتنع عن اشياء احتراما لحرمته امنا فى بيت الرب فلا ندرك انه السماء الثانيه وأنه لن يقبل لاحد ان يشوه فيه مهما كان

ليت قلوبنا ولحمنا يهتفان ويصرخان للاله الحى كما صرخت الصخور وهى من غير مشاعر للرب يسوع المسيح *


----------



## ميرنا (11 فبراير 2006)

*ما احلى مساكنك يا رب الجنود تشتاق بل تتوق نفسي الى ديار الرب.قلبي ولحمي يهتفان بالاله الحي ( مز84 : 1-2 )
الهى الحنون ما احلى مساكنك نفسى تشتاق بل ترتاح نفسى فيها انى اشعر انه حضنك الدافى يا الهى عندما اشعر بالم فى نفسى اذهب الى بيتك بل مسكنك واقولى فى قلبى اما انا فبكثره رحمتك ادخل بيتك لانه صخرى وبيت الاول اسبحك فى مسكنك المقدس فمى يهتف لك يا الهى وقلبى يسبح بمجدك وقوتك تفرح نفسى عندما اذهب الى بيتك اراك هناك تنتظرنى بحبك تقول لى كنت انتظرك من وقت مضى اقف واسبح اسمك القدوس  لكن يا الهى ما احب مساكنك *


----------



## blackguitar (15 فبراير 2006)

*ايه اليوم الخميس 16-2-2006*​ 

*لا تخف لاني معك.لا تتلفت لاني الهك.قد أيدتك واعنتك وعضدتك بيمين بري(اش 41:10)*​ 
*عاوزين تأملاتكم يا جماعه الايه اللى فاتت مكنش فيها غير تلات تأملات بس فين تأثير الكلام ده فينا*


----------



## artamisss (16 فبراير 2006)

حقا ما اجمل الحياة مع المسيح  فهو الوحيد القادر على اقتلاع خوف البشر من نفوسنا  وزرع السلام  داخل قلوبنا  فاسلام الله فى القلب يعطى معنى وطعم جديد للحياة التى نحياها  فما اجمل العيش بدون خوف والاتكال على يد قويه واثقين فيها  فالله ملجأى فى كل حين  فلماذا الخوف  ونحن اولاد الملك  متكلين على رحمته وعلى يدة القويه 
حقا   كما قال المزمور المائه والعشرون   120 "معونتى من عند الرب الذى صنع السماء والارض........هوذا لاينعس ولاينام حارس اسرائيل ...."
الله معانا فى كل حين فا ليتنا نصير معه نحن ايضا  على الدوام ........................:16_4_9: ..


----------



## Maya (17 فبراير 2006)

*الرب معنا*

* {{ لا تخف لأني  معك.لا تتلفت لأني إلهك.قد أيدتك و أعنتك وعضدتك بيمين بري(اش 41:10) }} .

صعوبات كثيرة قد تعترضنا في مشوار حياتنا الطويل على هذه الأرض ، وكثيراً ما نتوه في غياهب هذا العالم  كما تتوه السفن في عرض البحر فنبحث عن منقذ ومخلص ومنجي  وكما تجد السفن المنارة على الشاطئ من بعيد  ، كذلك نحن نجد رب المجد معنا لكنه أقرب بكثير منا من قرب المنارة من السفينة  ، فنور الرب يسكن معنا وكلماته نجدها مرسومة في أفكارنا وقلوبنا وتشجيعه لنا في كل حين يشعرنا بأمان حتى لو كنا وسط العواصف والمعارك الشديدة  ، فالرب معنا فمن علينا ، والرب يمدنا بالقوة ويشدد من يميننا ويسدد خطانا على دروب هذا العالم المظلم لينير لنا الطريق ويرشدنا إلى بر الأمان كما ترشد المنارة السفينة ويجعلنا نواصل مشوارنا بثقة دون تردد أو خوف أو قلق  ..

:new5: الرب معنا فلما نخاف ، الرب يقوينا فلما نضعف ، الرب يمدنا بالشجاعة فلما نجبن ونتخاذل ، الرب معنا وهذا يكفينا وحتى لو خسرنا كل العالم  فقد كسبنا يسوع ...:new5: *


----------



## My Rock (17 فبراير 2006)

blackguitar قال:
			
		

> *لا تخف لاني معك.لا تتلفت لاني الهك.قد أيدتك واعنتك وعضدتك بيمين بري(اش 41:10)*​


 
*لا تخف لاني معك: *نرى في مزامير داود, انه يعلن عدم خوفه حتى لو اجتاز وادي ظل الموت, الي بطبيعته يكون مخيف و سبب موت ناس كثيرة, الا ان النبي داود يعلن نصرته و يعلن عدم خوفه, بأيمانه بالرب, و كم عظيم هو الرب الذي اكد لنا بنفسه انه معنا, فبعد كلام داود بعدمه خوفه بكون الرب معه, ها نرى الله يعلن انه معنا و يطلب منا عدم الخوف, و نلاحظ هنا لم يحدد مكان او نوع الخوف, لان قصد الرب شـــــامل. الرب يطلب منا عدم الخوف في كل شئ و في كل ازمة و في كل محنة, و السبب لانه معنا, نعم الله معي و معك, يعضدك و يسترك

*لا تلتفت لاني الهك: *طبيعة الخائف التلفت و النظر يمينا و يسارا تحسبا لاي هجوم او طارئ, و في احيان كثيرة نكون مطمئنين نوعا ما, الا اننا نتلفت احترازا من اي شئ. الرب هنا يأكد لنا, انه بعد ما اننا نعلن عدم خوفنا لان الله معنا, الان يطلب منا عدم التلفت و الثقة فيه, و السبب لانه الهنا و مستحق الثقة الكاملة, اذ اذا اعلن لنا الله ان سيعتني بنا, فيجب ان تكون لنا ثقة فيه و نصدق اقواله, و نكون كبطرس في خطواته الاولى فوق الماء, الذي كان يثق في الرب يقة كاملة, و لا كخطوات بطرس الاخيرة التي بدأ فيها بالنزول في الماء, و بالرغم من ذلك, نرى الرب يسوع كان هناك ليمد له يد العون و ليثبت ايمانه

*قد ايدتك و اعنتك و عضدتك بيمين بري: *كم نحن محظوظين, لان الهنا يؤدنا و يعيننا و يعضدنا, لاننا فعلا محتاجون الى تأيده و معونته و تعضيده, الرب لا يطلب منا عدم الخوف و عدم الالتفات فقط, بل هو يقدم لنا المعونة و التعضيد الذي لا يمكن لنا الاستغناء عنه بأي حالة, فالرب هنا يؤيد و يذكرنا بتعضيده لنا و كيف انه وقف معنا, اذ هو مستحق هذه الثقة التي يجب ان نضعها فيه لكي لا نخاف شرا


كم الرب حنين, يعرف كيفية الشعور بالخوف, و يعرف مدى تأثيره على الفرد, لذلك يعلن لنا انه لا يوجد سبب للخوف لانه معنا, و يعلن انه وجوده معنا ليس وجود عادي, بل انه وجود الله الكلي القدرة, و ثمرة وجوده معنا هو المعونة و التأييد و التعضيد بمفهوم الهي, اي الى اقصى الحدود و في كل ان و اوان



سلام و نعمة رب المجد معكم


----------



## blackguitar (19 فبراير 2006)

*لاتخف لانى معك*

*لا تخف لاني معك.لا تتلفت لاني الهك.قد أيدتك واعنتك وعضدتك بيمين بري(اش 41:10)*

*ابنى الحبيب العزيز الى قلبى لا تخف لانى معك*
*لا تخف من أحد لانى انا فوق الكل *
*فان يحاربك جيش فاطمئن لانى دوما احارب بجانبك*
*لا تخف من ظروف ولا زمان لانى انا فوق الزمان *
*ان كنت تتلطم فى الحياه وفى امواجها الكثيرة فلا تعتقد انى بعيد عنك ولا تعتقد انى نائم ولكن ثق......... **ثق انك متى طلبتنى ستهدأ كل الحياه ويرتاح قلبك *
*انى معك حيثما تكون فقط اطلبنى وستجدنى اجرى نحوك لاضمك واحميك *
*هانذا اقرع على الباب** ......افتح لى لاتعشى معك واسكن فى قلبك للابد*
*لا تخف** ......... لان الذين معنا اكثر من الذين علينا *
*لا تخف** ......... لانى انا الرب الهك*
*تشدد وتشجع ولا تخف ولا ترتعب فها انا اعبر بك الاهوال وامر بك عبر الامواج واحملك على كتفى لاصل بك الى بر الامان ويكفينى فقط ان تنظر فى عينيا وتثق فى كلامى*
*قد ايدتك ولن ارفضك ولن اخذلك ........فقط اعمل بوصايى وانظر ماذا ان افعل بك ومجد اسمى القدوس *
*ابنى...........قد فديتك بدمى حتى تشعر بمحبتى لك وبمقدار التضحيه الى ضحيتها للاجلك .....أبعد كل هذا تخاف؟؟*
*مِن مَن تخاف وانا معك؟*
*مِن مَن تخاف وانا اعضدك ؟*
*منذ ادم وانا معك كى لا تخاف*
*كنت مع يوسف** ولم يخاف فحولته من عبد الى ملك*
*كنت مع موسى** فلم يخاف فصنعت معه العجائب*
*كنت مع يشوع** فلم يرتعب ودخلت به اى ارض الموعد*
*كنــت مع داود** ولم يخاف فقتل الجبار واخذ الملك لشعبى العظيم *
*كنت مع جدعون** فلم يخاف وانتصر على جيش كبير بكميه صغيرة من جنود*
*كنـت مع اليشع **فلم يخاف فحاربت معه بخيول ومركبات نار *
*كنت مع دانيال** ولم يخاف فانقذته من اتون النار ومن جب الاسود*
*كنت مع مردخاى** ولم يخاف ورفض السجود فأهلكت من دبر له المكائد*

*والكثير من اتقيائى القدام فقط ثق فيا وستجدنى معك ولا تخاف فأنا اعضدك بيمين برى فهوذا على كفى نقشتك ومن يمسك فقد مس حدقه عينى لانى منذ الازل احببتك حتى بذلت نفسى على عود الصليب لكى لا تهلك بل تكون لك الحياه الابديه *


----------



## ++sameh++ (21 فبراير 2006)

اسمح لى يا بلاك جيتار اهنيك على الموضوع الرائع ده ، بامانة الفكرة اكتر من رائعة وعجبتنى جداً جداً ، واسمح لى اشارك معاكم فيها ، بس انا مش بعرف اكتب تأملات حلوة زيكم كدة معلش بقى :kap: 








من أكتر الأيات اللى بحبها فى الكتاب المقدس ، ولما بفكر فيها بشوف انها من أقوى الأيات اللى فى الكتاب المقدس
ساعات كتير بنفقد او تهتز ثقتنا وايماننا بربنا يسوع المسيح ، وخصوصا لما نكون فى ضيقة ، بس لما برجع واقرا الأية ديه نلاقى رب المجد قالها فى موثق مهم جداً ، لما ترك التلميذ وصعد للسما أخر حاجة سمعوها التلاميذ هى الأية ديه او نقدر نقول الأمل الجديد اللى مخلصنا وعده لتلاميذه 
وطول فترة تبشير التلاميذ نلاقى رب المجد كان وقى بوعده معاهم ما سابهمش وهما بيبشروا وقف معاهم وهما بيتحكموا قدام الحكام وقف معاهم فى السجون وكان حارس ليهم فى كل مكان 
اد ايه وعود ربنا صادقة وامينة ، الإنسان ممكن يخلف بوعده لكن ربنا لا ، عشان كدة لما بكون متضايق جداً ارجع للأية ديه لأنها أية صريحة من فم رب المجد ، بيقولى وبيقول لكل واحد فينا كل يوم وفى لحظة أنا معاكم كل الأيام وحتى نهاية الزمان 
شكراً مخلصى الحبيب​


----------



## blackguitar (25 فبراير 2006)

*اسلحه الايمان*

*14**فاَثبُتوا إذًا مُتمنطِقينَ بالحَقِّ، لابِسينَ دِرْعَ**الاستقامَةِ، 15مُنتَعِلينَ بِالحماسَةِ في إعلانِ بِشارَةِ السَّلامِ. 16واَحمِلوا**الإيمانَ تُرسًا في كُلِّ وقتٍ، لأنَّ بِه تَقدِرونَ أنْ تُطفِئوا جميعَ سِهامِ**الشِّرِّيرِ المُشتَعِلَةِ. 17واَلبَسوا خُوذةَ الخَلاصِ وتَقَلَّدوا سَيفَ**الرُّوحِ الذي هُوَ كلامُ الله*


*[FONT=AF_Diwani]فى هذه الايات المباركه يشرح لنا بولس الرسول ما هو [/FONT]**الثبات**[FONT=AF_Diwani] ....[/FONT]*
*[FONT=AF_Diwani]الثبات ككلمه تعنى عدم الاهتزاز والمبنى الثابت القوى تكون اساساته قويه وعميقه فالارض وايضا مواده صلبه تتحدى الزمن[/FONT]*
*[FONT=AF_Diwani]وهكذا يكون الثبات فى الايمان ذى اساسات عميقه ويكون قوى يتحمل جميع العواصف والحروب والاضطرابات من الشرير[/FONT]*
*[FONT=AF_Diwani]فقلب المؤمن يكون اساسه السيد المسيح وهو الاساس الذى لا يتزعزع ابدا [/FONT]*
*[FONT=AF_Diwani]فهو [/FONT]**الصخرة**[FONT=AF_Diwani] التى بنى عليها كنيسته والرجل الذى يبنى بيته على الصخر لا يتزعزع انما يكون دائما فى ثبات.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=AF_Diwani]اما من لا يأخذ المسيح وحياه المسيح اساس له فيكون متزعزع دائما وقلوق تجاه اى مشكله تواجهه فيكون كالرجل الذى بنى بيته على الرمل وتاتى الرياح وتذريه.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=AF_Diwani]والمؤمن فى حروبه مع الشيطان يجب ان يتسلح بالاسلحه اللازمه للحرب [/FONT]*
*[FONT=AF_Diwani]فقد قال الرسول [/FONT]**[FONT=AF_Diwani]"[/FONT]**البسوا سلاح الله الكامل لكي تقدروا ان تثبتوا ضد مكايد ابليس."( اف 6:11)*
*[FONT=AF_Diwani]وقد شرح لنا الرسول بولس ماهى هذه الاسلحه فقد أوصانا ان نكون [/FONT]**متمنطقين بالحق**[FONT=AF_Diwani] ...... والمتمنطق بشىء ما لا يفارقه ابدا فى مسيرته[/FONT]*
*[FONT=AF_Diwani]فقديما بعض الناس كانوا يتمنطقون بما يخصهم من مقتنيات اثناء سفرهم خوفا عليها حتى لا تفارقهم ابدا وقد قال لنا الرسول بولس متمنطقين بالحق اى ثابتين به لا نفارقه ابدا ولا نبعد عنه مهما كانت الظروف حولنا والضغوط فالحق هو ما يقوله السيد المسيح على لساننا فيجب ان نكون متمنطقين به كما يتمنطق المسافر بالمقتنيات حتى ان حاول اللصوص خلعه منه فانه يجاهد حتى الدم كى لا يحدث هذا.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=AF_Diwani]ونحن ايضا يجب ان نتمطنق بالحق ونبعد عن الباطل وحتى ان حاول عدو الخير ان ينزع الحق منا ويبعدنا عن الرب فنجاهد حتى الدم كى لا يحدث هذا[/FONT]*
*[FONT=AF_Diwani]الجنود دائما فى الحروب يلبسون الدروع كى تحميهم من مخاطر الحرب والدرع هو لباس معدنى يلبسونه على صدورهم كى لا تصيبهم رماح العدو بسهوله.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=AF_Diwani]والدرع فى حياه المؤمن وحربه ضد الشر هو [/FONT]**درع الاستقامه**[FONT=AF_Diwani] فمن يسير فى استقامه فى حياته الروحيه والاجتماعيه لا يجد اليه ابليس مدخلا لقلبه كما لا يجد الرمح مدخلا الى قلب الجندى الذى يلبس الدرع[/FONT]*
*[FONT=AF_Diwani]وقد قال داود فى مزموره [/FONT]**" لاحظ الكامل وانظر المستقيم فان العقب لانسان السلامة "( مز 37:37)**[FONT=AF_Diwani] فأن [/FONT]**من**يسير ياستقامه فحياته يسلم*
*[FONT=AF_Diwani]وقد قال الحكيم [/FONT]**" الشرير يوقح وجهه.اما المستقيم فيثبّت طرقه "(ام 21:29)**[FONT=AF_Diwani] ومن هنا واضح أن [/FONT]**الاستقامه لازمه للثبات*
*[FONT=AF_Diwani]وفى بعض الترجمات مكتوب البر بدل الاستقامه مما يدل ان الاستقامه فالحياه الروحيه هى البر المطلوب والبر هو السلاح ضد سهام ابليس[/FONT]*
*[FONT=AF_Diwani]ومن اسلحه الايمان ايضا وهى الحماسه ويقول الرسول "مُنتَعِلينَ بِالحماسَةِ في إعلانِ بِشارَةِ السَّلامِ" وفى احدى الترجمات مكتوبه " وحاذين ارجلكم باستعداد انجيل السلام"[/FONT]*
*[FONT=AF_Diwani]ما يلبس فى الارجل فى الحروب وهوا الحذاء الذى يسير على الطريق فى الحروب على امل الانتصار .... وقد وضحلنا بولس الرسول ان حذاؤنا الذى نحذه هو الاستعداد الكامل لبشارة انجيل المسيح فنرى انه يجب علينا فى حياتنا فى الحروب الروحيه ان نبشر بانجيل المسيح ولو حتى كان بالاعمال [/FONT]**"ليروا اعمالكم الصالحه ويمجدوا اباكم الذى فالسموات"(مت 5:16)*
*[FONT=AF_Diwani]وقد عبر الرسول عن الايمان بأنه هو الترس فحقا قد كان الترس هو ما يصد اى سهام او ضربات خارجيه لحمايه الوجه ويكون الايمان فالحروب هو احدى مكملات اللباس الروحى فالحروب لكى يصد ويطفىء سهام ابليس الشريرة فقوة الايمان تصد الهرطقات [/FONT]*
*[FONT=AF_Diwani]وكما تلبس الخوذه على الرأس لحمايتها فتكون [/FONT]**خوذه الخلاص**[FONT=AF_Diwani] هى المطلوبه فى الحروب الروحيه فهو لازم لحمايه فكرنا من اى فكرة خارجيه وهو وجوب الخلاص[/FONT]*
*[FONT=AF_Diwani]وينهى الرسول كلامه بالسيف وهو سيف الروح فالجندى فالحرب عندما يُحارب فأنه يرد الضربه بضربه سيفه [/FONT]*
*[FONT=AF_Diwani]وهكذا يكون سيفنا فالحرب ضد الشيطان وهو [/FONT]**سيف الروح**[FONT=AF_Diwani] الذى هو كلام الله ليستخد للرد على الحروب الشيطانيه[/FONT]*
*[FONT=AF_Diwani]فكما رد الرب يسوع فى التجربه على الجبل على ابليس بكلام الله فكتابه فهكذا يجب نحن ان نرد وندافع بسيف كلام الله الذى حده اقوى من اى سيف[/FONT]*


----------



## blackguitar (4 مارس 2006)

*الايه الرابعه*

*الايه الرابعه يا جماعه*

*ونا اخترت ايه سهله اوى عشان كلنا نشارك ممكن؟؟؟؟؟*

*لانه هكذا احب **الله** العالم** حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية(يو 3: 16)*​*
*


----------



## Maya (4 مارس 2006)

* { لأنه  هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية } (يو 3: 16)

وسط ظلمة دامسة كان النور ، وسط صحراء قاحلة كان الواحة والمياه العذبة ، وسط طريق طويل كان الخلاص ، ففي عالم اليوم الذي أخذت فيه الخطية تزحف لتلف العالم بسحب الشر كم نحن بحاجة لتذكر هذه الآية العظيمة ، في وسط الأحزان والآلام وانتشار الكره والبغض بين الناس كم نحن بحاجة لنسمع صوت الرب الآب السماوي الذي أحب العالم ووعدنا بالخلاص من كل شرور العالم ....

الآب أحب العالم أن نبقى في عرض البحر تتقاذفنا الأمواج  بل أرسل لنا  من يهدأ هذا البحر و يقف ويقود سفينتنا  كقبطان ماهر وسط البحار والمحيطات بنصل إلى بر الىمنان ونعيش السعادة الأبدية ...

الكلمة أصبح جسداً وهذا الجسد علق على خشبة الصليب لأجل هذا العالم ، قدم حياته ليكون نور للخلاص وشعلة متقدة في القلب وجسر للعبور من هذا العالم الفاني الزائل إلى الحياة الأبدية  ، ربما لا نشاهد  جسده إلا أن تضحيته وفداءه العجائبي موجود في أعماق قلوبنا فهو جوهر إيماننا المسيحي ، وهو إشارة ونور قادم من بعيد يجذبنا لننال الخلاص ولا نكتفي فقط أن ننال هذا الخلاص لأنفسنا بل واجب علينا تقديم العون والعمل ليصل نور الرب يسوع لجميع القلوب المظلمة الغارقة في عبادات وهمية وضلال وتمشي في دروب مظلمة بعيدة عن الحق  ، فلا خلاص إلا دم المسيح المسفوك عنا على خشبة الصليب ...

:new5: يا يسوع الحبيب أعطني الشجاعة والقوة والثبات في الإيمان لأكون جديرة بمحبتك وفداءك لي وأعطني الشجاعة والصمود  لأسير في درب الإيمان طريق الخلاص باسمك يا رب المجد وبنور نورك الأقدس .*:new5:


----------



## blackguitar (7 مارس 2006)

*أحب العالم*

*لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية(يو 3: 16)*



 
*هكذا احببت العالم يارب ....فانت منذ ان خلقتنا وانت تحبنا*
*أحببت ادم واعطيته السلطان على جنه عدن واحببته ايضا بعد سقوطه وصنعت له قميصا من الجلود بدلا من ورق الاشجار*
*أحببت ابراهيم ووعدته بنسل كثير ومنه يخرج الخلاص*
*أحببت يعقوب ومنه اسميت شعب شعب اسرائيل *
*أحببت داود ووعدته ان يخرج من بيته مدبرا يرعى شعب اسرائيل ويخلصه *
*بل انك احببت شعبك الغليظ الرقبه برغم كل تذمره عليك وتركه لك ولكنك ادخلته ارض الموعد بسبب وعودك لابائه*
*وعودك يارب التى لم تخلفها ابدا*
*واخيرا يارب.............أخيرا حققت لنا الوعد الاخير الذى كنت قد وعدته لادم من قديم الزمان"نسل المرأه يسحق رأس الحيه"*
*كل محبتك فى القديم لا تساوى شيئا مما فعلته يارب حيث وصل حبك لنا لقمه مجده وقمه جماله وروعته عند سكنك بيننا*
*يارب رضيت ان تبذل ابنك الوحيد يسوع المسيح ورضيت ات تلبس الجسد الفانى بسبب محبتك لنا*
*أى محبه اعظم من هذه ان يضع احد نفسه لاجل احبائه *
*أى محبه اعظم من هذه ان يفدينى احد بدمه وهو خال من العيوب*
*أى محبه هذه ليرضى الاله ان يُشتم ويهان من البشر لكى يخلصهم*
*هكذا احب الله العالم وحبه للعالم وضح فالعهد القديم وتجلى فاجمل صوره فخلاص العهد الجديد حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح ورضى له بالذل والهوان ورضى له ان يعلق على خشبه العار لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياه الابديه*
*ما هذا يارب؟؟؟ .......كيف لى ان اتصور او اضع تفسيرا معقدا كان او بسيطا لهذا الحب*

*كيف لى أن ارى احد احبائى يضحى بنفسه لاجل اخر*
*الن اذهب للدفاع عنه؟؟!!*

*كيف تحملت ايها الاله وقد تركت مجدك وولدت فى مزود حقير وعشت بين البشر وانت ملك الملوك*
*كيف رضيت ات تلبس اللُباس الفانى الجسدى الذى يجوع ويعطش ويتعب*
*لماذا رضيت ان تُعلق على الصليب وتتحمل بصق ولطم وضرب ؟*
*اريد تفسيرا لهذا الحب العجيب.......*
* ولكنها قصه الفداء التى لا تنسى *
*قصه الفداء التى مازالت موضع حيرة جميع الارضيين والفلاسفه*
*قصد الحب العجيب التى تجلت فصليبك يسوعى *
*رويتها بصمتكم العجيب بل بغفرانك لمن اذكوك وضربوك*
*اعطيتنا نحن الخلاص واعطيت الخلاص لمن قام بقتلك *

*أو بعد هذا كله اعاتب عليك فشىء؟ والاغرب ان تقابل هذا العتاب بنفس الحب الغريب الالهى الذى لا تفسير له سوى*
*دون حب الرب لنا لكنا الان فريسه حيه سهله فيد ابليس*


----------



## maria (11 مارس 2006)

*بصوا يا جماعه بصراحه انا ماليش اوى فى موضوع التاملات بس الايه عجبتنى علشان كده هحاول  كثيرا ما قرأت هذه الايه وكانت تستوقفنى تلك العباره الجميله احب الله العالم فبذل ابنه الوحيد يالعظم محبتك لنا يا الهى الحنون احببت البشريه الى المنتهى فاى حب فعلا يا ربى ومخلصى اعظم من هذا ان تقدم ذاتك عوض البشريه الخاطئه عوض الانسان الذى لطمك واهانك وسبك وبصق على وجهك الكريم  وقد كنت لنا يسوعى مثالا حيا واضحا للمحبه فهل نحن كبشر تعلمنا الدرس جيدا درس المحبه فهل نحن نحب اعدائنا ونغفر لمن اساء الينا بل ولاكثر من هذا والعجيب حقا ان اقدم حياتى فداء له وهنا نلحظ ان كلمة الحب يعقبها كلمة البذل اى ان الحب الحقيقى يعقبه بذل وعطاء وقد اكد لنا الرب يسوع هذا من قبل حيث احبنا فقدم ذاته للموت عوض عنا نحن المستوجبين هذا الحكم ونحن كثيرا مانقول اننا نحبك يارب ولكن بالكلام فقط ولكن ماذا نقدم له دليل محبتنا فهل نتحمل معه ان نحمل الصليب لنؤكد محبتنا له بالفعل              ربى ومخلصى الصالح اشكرك لانك وفيت عنى جميع ديونى وابرئتنى من خطاياى ونزلت الى ارضنا لترفعنا وتجدد طبيعتنا العتيقه لتدخل الى قلبى الحجرى سيدى وتحول حياتى القاسيه الى سماء مملوءه حبا*


----------



## blackguitar (12 مارس 2006)

_اشكر الاخت مايا على تاملها الجميل وحضورها الدائم فى هذا الموضوع _
_واشكر اختى ماريا على مشاركتها وتاملها الجميل الرائع واتمنى دائما ان تشاركنا بالتاملات الجميله_


----------



## blackguitar (12 مارس 2006)

*الايه الخامسه*

*الايه الخامسه بتاعه الاسبوع ده*
*ياريت يا جماعه كلنا نشارك ولو حته بجمله واحده*
*اى حد جه ففكره اى شىء خاص بهذه الايه يكتبه *​ 
*+++قد كلمتكم بهذا ليكون لكم فيّ سلام.في العالم **سيكون** لكم** ضيق**.ولكن ثقوا.انا قد غلبت العالم(يو16 :33)+++*​


----------



## Maya (12 مارس 2006)

*لقرون عديدة منذ تحطمت قيود القلوب ودخلت أشعة الشمس والحقيقة إلى القلوب المظلمة بمجيء رب المجد متجسداً بجسد يسوع الناصري   وعمله وتضحيته وفدائه العظيم ، بدأ مشوار طويل من العذاب الأرضي  والتضييق والألم  لشعب وقلوب قبلت بالرب يسوع إلهاً ومخلصاً ...

 مشوار كان حافلاً بالدماء الطاهرة الذكية لشهداء وشهيدات قبلوا موت الجسد على هلاك الروح والنفس ، أينما نظرنا في بقاع العالم نسمع عن شهداء وقديسين وأناس فضلوا التعذيب والقتل والجلد والإهانة  بمختلف أنواعها وقبلوا أن يكونوا حتى فريسة لوحوش جائعة على أن يتركوا إيمانهم بالرب يسوع مسيحهم ومخلصهم وحياتهم الأبدية حيث لا يوجد  لا ألم ولا حزن ، ولكن ما هو السر العظيم في ثبات أولئك العظماء ؟  وما سر جلادتهم وصبرهم رغم كل الصعوبات ؟
 إنه الإيمان الصادق المخلص بوعد الرب بالخلاص إنه التطبيق العملي لوصية الرب بحمل الصليب هذا الصليب الذي لم يعد خشبة بل تشعب وأصبح في مجالات كثيرة ممكن أن يحمله الإنسان ،  هذا الصليب الذي أعطى عليه الرب أعظم تضحية وأعظم مثل على محبته لجميع البشر فبعد كل ما فعله معه من صلبه نظر إليهم وطلب لهم المغفرة وهو القادر أن يمطرهم بالنار والكبريت إلا أنهم طلب لهم المغفرة والسماح وبذلك انتصر بمحبته على شرهم وحقدهم وغلب كل أحقادهم وبغضائهم   ..

الرب أوصانا وتحدث إلينا وقال سنعاني كثيراً لأجل اسمه وهذا صحيح فالمسيحي الحقيقي مستعد لأن يتعرض لكل عذابات ووحشية هذا العالم الفاني  في سبيل ذاك العامل الحق مع يسوع حيث كل شيء أبدي سرمدي لا نهاية له ....

 يسوع أحبنا ووعدنا بالخلاص وأثبت كما يحبنا على خشبة الصليب وأرادنا أن نبيع العالم بكل ما فيه لأجل اسمه ، نعم أن نبيع هذا العالم ونودع كل  ثقتنا به وحده ،  لأنه انتصر على سلطان  الموت القهار ،  انتصر على الحقد والشر بالتسامح والمحبة ، قابل نظرات الحقد وضحكات الاستهزاء بابتسامة إشفاق على من أضاع حياته في دروب الحياة ...

ثقتنا كبيرة بخلاص النفوس مع يسوع فهو رجاؤنا الوحيد ومنجينا من كل ظلمات هذا العالم فكما انتصر على الموت وبدد ظلام القبر بنور الحياة الأبدية فهو يعطينا العزاء والأمل بالانتصار ويمنحنا شعلة الإيمان والرجاء والمحبة التي لا تنطفئ .....

:new5: حتى لو خسرنا كل العالم فقد كسبنا يسوع وهذا يكفينا*:new5:


----------



## blackguitar (17 مارس 2006)

*انا قد غلبت العالم*



> *+++قد كلمتكم بهذا ليكون لكم فيّ سلام.في العالم **سيكون** لكم** ضيق**.ولكن ثقوا.انا قد غلبت العالم(يو16 :33)+++*​


 
*ربى يسوع الغالى قد اتيت وقلت ان مملكتك ليست من هذا العالم ونحن ابنائك فلسنا  ابناء العالم بل ابناء الروح وابناء يسوع المسيح*
*ولكن ربى العالم لا يقتنع بنا بل يرفضنا ويرفض كل مبادئنا فمن يرفض التواضع ويظنه مذله ون يرفض التسامح ويظنه ضعف بل انه هناك من يرفضك انت ويظنك حبل شانق يقيد الحريه*

*حبيبى يسوعى ..........منذ ان جئت مخلصا للبشر رفضك العالم يهودا او رومانا فرفضك اليهود وقالوا عنك شيطان تخرج شياطين وقالوا عنك كذاب ومجدف ورفضك الرومان وصلبوك واقتسموا عليك ثيابك .............ذقت يسوعى اضطهاد العالم وذقت عذاباته ولكنك عزيتنا بانك دوما بجانبنا*

*يسوعى ذاق تلاميذك ومحبينك شتى انواع الاضطهاد لكى يمحوا المسيحيون والحق من الارض ولكن يارب وعدك صريح"ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها"*

*ومازال العالم يبغضنا لاننا لسنا من هذا العالم وتعاليمك يسوعى ايضا ليست من هذا العالم الذى يحكمه الكذب والرياء والخداع بل الحقد والشر والكراهيه الى الاغتيال والقتل والاغتصاب والانتقام*

*نتحمل ضيقا اوجعنا دائما ممن يسخرون منا وممن يضغطون علينا لمجرد اننا مسيحيون فمن منا يضعف وسقط ويخرج من الحظيرة يكون كورقه شجر فى الخريف تسقط لعدم ثباتها اما من يصبر للمنتهى فهذا يخلص*

*حبيبى يسوع.......... اعطنى القدره على تحمل الالام والضيقات والصعاب واتذكر دائما انك تحملتها قبلى من فرط محبتك واتذكر دائما اننى يوما ساستريح ومن هذه الضيقات كلها معتمدا على وعدك الجميل بانك قد غلبت العالم*

*غلبت العالم يا يسوع بعد الضيقات مثلما تحملت الالام والعذابات والصلب وفى النهايه غلبت ابليس وقيدت الشيطان وقمت منتصرا*

*هب لى القدرة ان اتحمل الضيقات والصعاب واغلب ابليس بقوتك وبروحك تقيمينى لاعيش فى ملكوتك دائما واترنم قائلا قد جاهدت الجهاد الحسن اكملت السعى وحفظت الايمان واخيرا وضع لى اكليل البر ...........اكليل البر والانتصار فبهذا نغلب كل الضيقات باسم صليبك المحيى الذى هو قوتنا وعند الجهالى عار*


----------



## blackguitar (31 مارس 2006)

*آيه جديده*

*ايه جديده وجميله وممكن التامل فالكثير فيها واشكركم*


*اختار الله جهال العالم ليخزي الحكماء.واختار الله ضعفاء العالم ليخزي الاقوياء(1كو 1 :27)*​


----------

